# Little Mermaid Transformation



## tcsta (Aug 6, 2009)

The local school is going to do The Little Mermaid (Pioneer Drama version, not Disney) this fall, and I am having trouble designing the first transformation from Mermaid-to-human. FYI...Pioneer's knock-off is the same basic story, just so we're on the same page. But in the script, the scene blacks out when the Sea Witch casts the spell over the Mermaid. Rather than describing or showing the transformation, they just cut away and start a new scene on land. That's not acceptable.

I've read the Beauty and Beast transformation ideas, but they don't quite work for this since part of the "wow" factor is seeing how the Mermaid swims to the surface. Not only does a transformation take place, but it has to appear that she swims from the sea to land at the same time. Ideas? Oh, since it's middle school, a flying rig or any dangerous stunts are automatically out. Thanks all!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2009)

What about a shadow play behind a translucent backdrop as described here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-f-x/10786-how-have-you-melted-witch.html#post139725 ? Perhaps with a gobo rotator in blue for the underwater changing to amber sun for the land?


----------



## mstutzman (Aug 7, 2009)

You could also do a modified version of "Eaka the Girl to Gorrilla", but instead of using a Peppers Ghost, use shadow play. Bassically crossfading between two lights, and crossfading between two images. One with a fish tail and the other with legs. 

May or may not work, just what came to mind.


----------



## tcsta (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas. I may also try a projection onto the backdrop. If I play up the change with strobes/dark lighting and fog, I should be able to remove the actress and display a pre-recorded projection of her "swimming" to the surface. Once at the top, the real actress reappears onstage as a human. Body doubles could also be used, I guess. Thoughts? 

Any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## mstutzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats very similiar to how we did the hanging in a production of Assassins, Lx shift to a projected surface. Even without smoke or strobes it totally tricks the mind.


----------



## Charc (Aug 13, 2009)

Saw England People Very Nice at the National. They had a _flawless_ transition from actors to projection for a hanging. You can explore that route.


----------



## Phantom2014 (Aug 20, 2012)

My theater company is planning on doing little mermaid this spring. I saw the broadway production and loved their transformation. I do not want to have a simple taking off the fin behind a rock or have "fish" taking it off as I have seen in YouTube. I am very stumped. Any information will help!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 20, 2012)

What is it about the mouse company and transformations in its shows? 

Type "transformation" into the search box above. Most of the returns are for _Beauty and the Beast_, which may or may not work for _The Little Mermaid_--I don't know the show or movie. Strobes, audience blinders, smoke and mirrors, trap doors, having chorus members cover the switch--any/all can make for a convincing transformation if staged properly.


----------



## csilvia9 (Nov 6, 2013)

Phantom2014 said:


> My theater company is planning on doing little mermaid this spring. I saw the broadway production and loved their transformation. I do not want to have a simple taking off the fin behind a rock or have "fish" taking it off as I have seen in YouTube. I am very stumped. Any information will help!



I did the Little Mermaid this past May. I used projections for the backgrounds, and for the transformation I did a very simple animation of her swimming to the surface and as she did her tail morphed into legs. It was simple to do and very effective.


----------



## alyx92 (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's how I did it. I was LD

Jump to 3:55


----------

